# Analoges Modem, aber welches is gut?



## Iwein (18. November 2002)

Hi Leute

ich gehöre ja zu der aussterbenden Rasse der "Analogen". Nur leider weiss ich net was es da für gute und "schnelle" Modems gibt.(Ich benutze gerade so ein lahmes uralt Teil) Ich hoffe es gibt noch welche unter euch, die davon eine Ahnung haben.Wäre nett wenn das Teil usb hat.Es soll auf keinen Fall Intern sein, das macht mein Windoof net mit.

Thx

"Holzmodem rulz"


----------



## eViLaSh (18. November 2002)

es gibt n modem von creative. analog usb.

Standard/Baudrate  V.92 / 56k  
Baudrate Fax  9600 Baud  

zu finden bei -> http://www.kmelektronik.de


----------



## Iwein (18. November 2002)

Was ist eigentlich mein ISP?


----------



## Kaprolactam (18. November 2002)

Nach deiner Hostmask würde ich auf Freenet tippen. Das solltest du aber selber wissen...

/Kapro


----------



## Iwein (22. November 2002)

Aso also mein InetrnetSeviceProvider-thx. Weiss einer zufällig, ob NGI den v92 Standard unterstützt. So netwaiting?


----------

